# Average Price of real estate in London from the BBC



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> San Francisco is an absolute bargain compared to Manhattan, and it is priced on par with areas of Brooklyn that are not infested with crack houses. Similarly, the top SF suburban counties seem to be about equally priced with Westchester and Fairfield. At any rate, Manhattan is the most expensive place in the US (and perhaps the world) by far.


:sleepy:


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

hydrogen said:


> Whenever this topic comes up, you just can't resist putting in your two cents about SF, can you? :|



you have a problem with this? :stupid:

i just love it how some people are so hell-bent on listing the outrageousness of manhattan's housing prices when other metros - ie the SF bay area - are going through the exact same thing.

deal with it: manhattan and london aren't alone when it comes to overinflated housing markets.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

sean storm said:


> you have a problem with this? :stupid:
> 
> i just love it how some people are so hell-bent on listing the outrageousness of manhattan's housing prices when other metros - ie the SF bay area - are going through the exact same thing.
> 
> deal with it: manhattan and london aren't alone when it comes to overinflated housing markets.


No one denies that....


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> ....


Are these things commericial litigation law terminology? Just asking, as you keep on using two and three "full stops", "puntos", or "periods".

To me it's called a syntax error.


----------

